#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Διαδικασία απόκτησης άδειας ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή μετά την κατάργηση των εξετάσεων

## stravinsky

Διαβάζοντας τη συνάδελφο, ήταν σαν να διαβάζω τις σκέψεις μου. Είμαι και εγώ στην ίδια ηλικία και και στην ίδια επαγγελματική κατάσταση με την συνάδελφο, μόνο που έχω πάρει την άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος. Βέβαια παραμένω στα μητρώα του ΟΑΕΔ και δεν μπορώ να υπογράψω κάτι. 
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με την επισήμανση του Johny_75.  Σήμερα αν κάποιος θέλει να γίνει ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής τι πρέπει να κάνει; Εχω διαβάσει ότι καταργήθηκαν οι εξετάσεις, τα σεμινάρια που γινόταν παλιά δεν γίνονται. Αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου το εξηγήσει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε το *άρθρο 58 του Ν.4409/2016* και την ανακοίνωση του *BuildingCert στις 09.08.2016*.

----------


## panosgigi7

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Μόλις έγινα μέλος και θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις. Έχω τελειώσει Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Τ.Ε. στα Α.Τ.Ε.Ι. Πειραιά. Εργάζομαι σε μια κατασκευαστική εταιρεία και δεν είμαι με μπλοκάκι αλλά με ΙΚΑ. 
Για να γίνω ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής θα πρέπει να έχω γραφτεί στο ΤΕΕ ή μπορώ να γίνω και χωρίς να γραφτώ?
Ποια είναι η διαδικασία δηλαδή?

----------

